# Segitseget kernek Kanadaiak!



## CanadianGirl (2016 Január 29)

sziasztok! Friss tag vagyok , meg nem igazan irtam csak 1-2 dolgot ki, de nem nagyon kaptam "kedves " valaszokat, nem tudom miert. Altalaban a korom miatt lehurrognak, van hogy el se olvassak amit irok, csak bombaznak a kommentekkel, hogy tanuljak meg stb. Tehat. 20 eves vagyok. Parom 21. Eladtam itthon (Budapesten) a lakasomat , felig kanadi vagyok (edesapam reven) . Es kiszeretnenk koltozni. Kint szeretnek hazat venni , Vancouver , Toronto kornyeken. De olyan horribilisak az osszegek, hogy tizen X milliobol nem hiszem hogy vennek hazat.
Kerdesem lenne , hogy van valami koztes megoldas? A hitel hogyan mukorne kint? Hogy kipotoljam a penzem egy lakas/haz erejeig. Mennyit kell dolgozni, hogy hitelt kapjak? Illetve a parom ha nem vagyunk hazasok meddig maradhatna kint? A csaladtagjaim (anyu, testver akik nincsenek kint) kijohetnek elni hozzam vagy nekik is a 3 honap a max ? Edesapammal nem tartom 1 eve a kapcsolatot hozza nem tudok menni lakni. Erdemes lenne belevagni? Felek hogy felelnem a penzem es nem is jon ossze az elet es hazajovok semmi nelkul. Koszonom annak aki elolvassa es tanacsot ad, minden kommentet megkoszonok elore is ! Nagyon szep napot!!!


----------



## Falbala (2016 Február 28)

Ha nem vagy állampolgár, hogy kaphatnál hitelt? Ha az édesapád valóban kanadai, akkor talán el tudja intézni a tartózkodásit. Csak neked. Talán. Különben jöhetsz haza. És a családtagjaidat sem tudod kivinni, hiszen nem vagy állampolgár. Ezek olyan kérdések voltak, amit egy laikus is tud. Valami nem kerek a kérdéseidben, ezért nem válaszol senki. Nem, nem tudsz kiköltözni és ott maradni. Ja és kint nem jellemző a házvásárlás, inkább bérelnek. Üdv


----------



## CanadianGirl (2016 Február 29)

Falbala írta:


> Ha nem vagy állampolgár, hogy kaphatnál hitelt? Ha az édesapád valóban kanadai, akkor talán el tudja intézni a tartózkodásit. Csak neked. Talán. Különben jöhetsz haza. És a családtagjaidat sem tudod kivinni, hiszen nem vagy állampolgár. Ezek olyan kérdések voltak, amit egy laikus is tud. Valami nem kerek a kérdéseidben, ezért nem válaszol senki. Nem, nem tudsz kiköltözni és ott maradni. Ja és kint nem jellemző a házvásárlás, inkább bérelnek. Üdv





nem értem mi nem kerek? állampolgár vagyok apám által. meg is kaptam a certificatet. útlevelem is kanadai a többit kint tudok elintézni. köszönöm kedvességed, de már kaptam mástól értelmes választ, és szerintem más témáknál is van ahol nem válaszolnak hónapokig, sőt 2010-es bejegyzést is láttam. azt is leírtam , hogy NEM tartom apámmal a kapcsolatot. nekem úgy tűnik nem olvastál végig...


----------



## xinof (2016 Február 29)

CanadianGirl írta:


> nem értem mi nem kerek?*
> állampolgár vagyok apám által. meg is kaptam a certificatet.* útlevelem is kanadai a többit kint tudok elintézni. köszönöm kedvességed, de már kaptam mástól értelmes választ, és szerintem más témáknál is van ahol nem válaszolnak hónapokig, sőt 2010-es bejegyzést is láttam. azt is leírtam , hogy NEM tartom apámmal a kapcsolatot. nekem úgy tűnik nem olvastál végig...


*amit nagy valoszinuseggel el is vesztettel *a* 2009-ben hozott uj torveny altal *
amit a Canadan kivul szuletett es allapolgarsagot kapott ,DE Canada foldjere sohasem lepett 
egyenek szamara hoztak (pont az ilyenek miatt mint te ) - amit akkor fogsz megtudni (BP-i nagykovetseg erre alkalmatlan) 
HA ITT egyeb okmanyokert folyamodnal --- ugyhogy visszabb azzal a hatalmas...


----------



## CanadianGirl (2016 Február 29)

xinof írta:


> *amit nagy valoszinuseggel el is vesztettel *a* 2009-ben hozott uj torveny altal *
> amit a Canadan kivul szuletett es allapolgarsagot kapott ,DE Canada foldjere sohasem lepett
> egyenek szamara hoztak (pont az ilyenek miatt mint te ) - amit akkor fogsz megtudni (BP-i nagykovetseg erre alkalmatlan)
> HA ITT egyeb okmanyokert folyamodnal --- ugyhogy visszabb azzal a hatalmas...



Tavaly kaptam meg az állampolgárságot. Milyenekkel mint én? én megkérdeztem mi nem kerek. És a követtségen mindenhéten bent voltam... és azt mondták midnen rendben és állampolgár vagyok. Előbb kérdezz légyszíves aztán tudálékodkodj.....


----------



## Beka Holt (2016 Február 29)

CanadianGirl írta:


> 19-et töltöttem ! Elírtam ,ahogy te a tavaJ-t, de ha gondolod csatolok személyit.....



Tilos más helyesírását kritizálni!


----------



## Melitta (2016 Február 29)

Hitel felvetelhez tobb minden kell.
Pl munka viszony es megfelelo credit.
Mikor kijosz inkabb erdemes berelni, mert csak a helyismeret utan lehet jol donteni hol mennyiert is tudsz venni lakast.
NAgyon sok mindnetol fugg a hitel.
Eloszor is a jovedelmedtol, a letett penztol ami az ar 25% feletti kell legyen.
HA nincs credited akkor kerhetnek tobb peznt letenni vagy csak privat hitelt tudsz felvenni ami magasabb kamattal jar.
A haz amit venni akarsz ha nem ugynokon keresztul meg tobb figyelemet igenyel , title search kell az utolso pecben is csinalni nincs-e a hazra ratelhelve valami.A bank is ugy ad penzt hogy bent kell legyen mar penzed es o altalabn 7-10 nap alatt eldonti ad-e az ingatlanra vagy nem.
Nincs meg credit historid a akkor is kerheti hogy ne 25% hanem 50% tegyel le.
Minden haz mas es mas megiteles alatt van, rengeteg mindentol fugg.

A haz vasarlasnal jon meg hozza hazado ugyvedi koltseg sok esetben villany es gazra letenni par szaz dollart es kotelezo biztositas .Ugyvedek is sokszor %ra dolgoznak.
haz town house, oroklakas, letezik rent to own berled es a berleti dij valamennyi % megy be a tulajdonodba.
Az oroklakasnal figyelni kell a kozos koltsegre, ne legyenek eladosodva, a city fele se. Fontos nagyon jol koruljarni a vasarlast mert mikor veszel akkor az is benen van egyszer elakarod adni akkor el is tud adni es ne minusszal.

A szulo creditje nem hasznalhato, de o tud neked segiteni az elso katyak megszerzesebe. esetleg ha a haz az o es a te neved alatt megy akkor gyorsabban tudodmmegvenni, mint varni meg felepul a sajat credited, munkahely akkor is kell mert a jovedelmeteket osszeadjak es az alapjan es a fenallo esetleges tartozasok utan allapitjak meg kb hany dollaros haz johet szoba es mennyi penz letetelere.

Csalad sponzoralasa egyenesagi rokonoknal $40 ezer dollaros jovedelem kell legyen evente.
/kivetel azt hiszem a kiskoru gyerek/

A sponzoralasrol a immigrationoldalon megtalalsz mindent.
A haz vasarlas csak is szemelyesen erdemes ha mar itt leszel es munkad is van amibol fizetni tudod.


----------



## CanadianGirl (2016 Február 29)

xinof írta:


> majd csak kitalalod hany eves vagy
> de a lenyegen semmit sem valtoztat
> NAGYKORU VOLTAL - VAGY
> NEM SPONZORALHATO





xinof írta:


> *ez mindent VISZ es onmagaert beszel !*


nem vagyok bevándorló.....


----------



## CanadianGirl (2016 Február 29)

Melitta írta:


> Hitel felvetelhez tobb minden kell.
> Pl munka viszony es megfelelo credit.
> Mikor kijosz inkabb erdemes berelni, mert csak a helyismeret utan lehet jol donteni hol mennyiert is tudsz venni lakast.
> NAgyon sok mindnetol fugg a hitel.
> ...


 köszönöm szépen ! végre egy normális komment, megmentettél ! De azt szeretném kérdezni , hogy az immigration oldalt nézzem , ha félig Kanadai vagyok? köszönöm előre is !<3


----------



## xinof (2016 Február 29)

CanadianGirl írta:


> nem vagyok bevándorló.....


*NEM , az SEM !*


----------



## Melitta (2016 Február 29)

Canadai szulo eltudja intezni a gyerekenek kiskorunak a statuszat meg otthon is a kovetsegen.
Lenyeg meg van a canadai papirjaid utleveled.
Irtad sokszor voltal bent a canadai kozulatuson, ott kellett volna megkerdezned ,hogy a parod hogy tud kijonni mennyi ido stb.
Parod ha nem ferjed be kell jelenteni hogy egyutt eltek , pl kozos banszamla , kozos cim, stb.
Ot tudod sponzoralni innen hamar itt vagy.
HA egyutt jottok akkor neki adnak egy x idot mennyit lehet Canadaba, mielott ez lejarna lehet meghosszabbitatni, lehet adnak meg 3 honapot vagy 6 honapot.

A gond o nem tud dolgozni hivatalosan, es legtobszor azt kerdezik mibol el kitartja el.......


----------



## CanadianGirl (2016 Február 29)

Melitta írta:


> Canadai szulo eltudja intezni a gyerekenek kiskorunak a statuszat meg otthon is a kovetsegen.
> Lenyeg meg van a canadai papirjaid utleveled.
> Irtad sokszor voltal bent a canadai kozulatuson, ott kellett volna megkerdezned ,hogy a parod hogy tud kijonni mennyi ido stb.
> Parod ha nem ferjed be kell jelenteni hogy egyutt eltek , pl kozos banszamla , kozos cim, stb.
> ...


így van ! köszönöm szépen rá is kerestem közben . Nem értettem xinof-ot miért engem kéne sponzorálni, ha én a páromat tudom kintről. Köszönöm szépen a gyors választ ,további szép (itt) estét !


----------



## zolcsi74 (2016 Március 10)

Melitta írta:


> Hitel felvetelhez tobb minden kell.
> Pl munka viszony es megfelelo credit.
> Mikor kijosz inkabb erdemes berelni, mert csak a helyismeret utan lehet jol donteni hol mennyiert is tudsz venni lakast.
> NAgyon sok mindnetol fugg a hitel.
> ...



Ez tényleg így megy ott, hogy az utolsó percben még title search? Mert itthon van olyan, hogy előzetes ranghely biztosítása néhány ezerért ha valaki nagyonnagyon biztosra akar menni. Általában úgy csinálják az ügyvédek, hogy megnézik a tulajdoni lapot, ha tiszta akkor a vevő lefoglalózza a lakást, az ügyvéd beadja az adásvételt tulajdonjog fenntartással. Onnan bármi van, a vevő van elöl a sorban, érkezhet utána per, végrehajtás, haszonélvezet - mindegy, mert ő van elöl, az összes többi jogosultnak coki. Max a foglalót bukhatja ha nem élt a ranghelybiztosítás lehetőségével.

Bank akkor is ad pénzt ha nem foglaló az a pénz amit a vevő kifizetett, hanem vételár-előleg? Mert ha foglaló, akkor ugye bukja a vevő a kis pénzét ha a bank úgy dönt, hogy nem ad hitelt. Régebben itt is szivatták a népet, de egy ideje a szerződésekben előleg van, ami visszajár a vevőnek, ha nem kap hitelt. Régebben a bank csak a foglalót akarta elfogadni, most talán törvény kötelezi őket, hogy nem élhetnek vissza a vevő hátrányára, el kell fogadni az előleget is.


----------



## nagy mariska (2016 Április 13)

Lehet nem ide tartozik,de vannak kanadában élő rokonaim.Hogyan lehet őket megkeresni?


----------



## pumukli56 (2017 Január 23)

Sziasztok!
Új vagyok és segítséget szeretnék kérni.
Szükségem lenne egy Canadai Mts szolgáltatói sim kártyára.
Hogyan tudnék hozzá jutni vagy esetleg lenne köztetek valaki aki tudna segíteni.
Én Magyarországon vagyok jelenleg.
Válaszokat Segítséget Köszönöm!


----------

